# Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?



## Administrator (14. November 2008)

*Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Jojoselavi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

ich hol mir einen Laptop für ca. 900€, da ich bald wegfliege...


----------



## Bucket (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Aufgerüstet hätte ich wohl...


----------



## CaptainArcher (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Falls ich mir einen neuen Rechner holen würde, was nicht nötig ist, da mein jetziger noch vollkommen reicht, würde ich keinen dieser Vorschläge auch nur annährend nachbauen. Wenn dann würde ein Core i7 reinkommen und ne 280GTX und nix von den netten Vorschlägen hier


----------



## Teslatier (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Wenn, dann einen flüsterleisen PC für Internet, allgemeinen Bürokram und Musik.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Da ich von aktueller PC-Technik KEINE Ahnung habe (und mich auch nicht mehr einarbeiten will, da 10 Jahre Aufrüstwahn und Technik-Bla mehr als reichen), würde ich es wohl so machen wie aktuell 62 % der Deutschen, und schlicht ein halbwegs performantes Notebook kaufen (ein kleines Netbook habe ich bereits). Oder eben ein günstiges und primär für das Arbeiten ausgelegtes Desktop-System bis maximal 500 Euro. Hauptsache leise (!) und für die alltäglichen Aufgaben ausreichend schnell. Da das Spielen nicht mehr unter die alltäglichen Aufgaben fällt, habe ich auch „Ich kenn mich mit dem Fachchinesisch überhaupt nicht aus“ angekreuzt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Jojoselavi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*



			
				CaptainArcher am 14.11.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich mir einen neuen Rechner holen würde, was nicht nötig ist, da mein jetziger noch vollkommen reicht, würde ich keinen dieser Vorschläge auch nur annährend nachbauen. Wenn dann würde ein Core i7 reinkommen und ne 280GTX und nix von den netten Vorschlägen hier


was man von den i7 bislang so gehört hat, klingt ja nicht gerade berauschend...ich würde stattdessen eher einen E8400-E8600 einbauen, die Dinger haben jede Menge Power und sind recht günstig


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Brauch ich nicht, ich hab bereits einen q6600. Einzig was verbesserungswürdig wäre, das ist die Grafikkarte.


----------



## SteveatMC (14. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Hab ich grad nen Denkfehler?  

Wenn man die Frage _"Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?_"

kann man doch nicht _"Mir fehlt aktuell das Geld für einen Rechner-Neukauf"_

antworten, oder?

Würde mir persönlich ein 800 €-System zusammenstellen. Bilde mir ein, dass ich bei Hardware zumindest noch halbwegs Ahnung habe, was momentan aktuell ist bzw. was ich brauche. Der Hardwaredschungel wird aber immer dichter...


----------



## INU-ID (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

[x] Weiß nicht/Keine Antwort

Hab keinen (Nehalem) Intel-Quad in der Auflistung gefunden...


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (16. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Nachdem jetzt der Blu-Ray Player und ein HD TV bestellt sind würde mir die Frau des Hauses den Kopf abreißen wenn ich einen neuen PC haben wollen würde.

Bhoa was fürn Satz aber ich glaub da ist alles richtig dran *g*


----------



## doceddy (16. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Zusätzliche 2Gb Ram und eine zweite HD4850 stehen schon auf der Einkaufsliste


----------



## Lordghost (16. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

[x] Einen Core-2-Duo-Rechner mit Geforce GTX 260 für 900 EUR

nur das ich meinen schon so ähnlich habe, fast ^^ (steht fast alles im link in der sig, bin grad zu faul es noch mehr zu uppn bevor ned die graka endlich mal da ist xD)

Q9550 E0 mit ner OC GTX 280 für 1035€ 

Blub


----------



## McDrake (16. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

1. Ich kenn mich mit dem Fachchinesisch INZWISCHEN nicht mehr aus.
Da war früher mal ne 9800er was aktuelles... war damals von ATI?
Inzwischen werden einem die Zahlen/Begriffe einfach mal so an den Kopf geworfen und der Konsument soll (muss) selber entscheiden, was das Beste ist.
Und sind wir ehrlich:
Wer ist das Zielpublikum?
Mit jenem Zahlenwirrwar garantiert nicht der Normaluser.
Was ist was?
... jedes Quartal eine neu Enzyklopädie.
Fehlplanung, Uneinigkeit?
Mein 3-Jahre alter PC ist zu lahm um aktuelle Spiele zu spielen. Und er war damals nicht billig!

2. (Aufrüsten) siehe oben:
Ist beinahe ausgeschlossen.
Neuer Prozzi bräucht ein neues Mobo. Ob der Speicher das mitmacht, weiss ich ned-> 1.

3. Mir fehlt das Geld für nen neuen PC.
Irgendwie doch nicht.
die Frage ist doch eher:
Wozu ein neuer PC?
Ich bin ein Gamer seit dem C64 und werds wohl auch bleiben. 
Die erste Generation graue Game-Panther, oder so.
Ich bin lazy in jener Beziehung. 
Früher machte ich noch Startdisks für die Games, heut nicht mehr. Es muss laufen.
Darum bin ich auf Konsolen umgestiegen (peitscht mich... mir egal).
Es geht mir nicht um Pc vs Konsolen. Ich hab beides.
Es geht um den Komfort.
Wenns mit dem Zug besser geht als mit den Flugzeugen, dann nehm ich die Bahn.
Und wenn ich mit dem Flieger besser und günstiger bedient werde, steig ich wieder um.

WENN ich mir nen neuen PC zulegen KÖNNTE, dann nen High-End. 



Spoiler



Für die nächsten 3 Jahre 



Verschont mich mit Belehrungen, was PCs besser können als Konsolen und umgekehrt.
Mit Jahrgang 7X hat man genug Erfahrung mit Games. Mit "up" & "down" der Spielgeschichte.
Zur Zeit liegen die Konsolen 2:1 vorn in meiner Lebensgeschichte


----------



## Atropa (16. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

[X]Ein Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit einer GTX280 und ganz vielen anderen tollen Sachen (22Zöller, etc.) 

Preis = unbezahlbar


----------



## AcIDburst (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Tja, je älter man wird, desto mehr bewegt sich der Fokus vom reinen Spiele-PC bzw dem Willen, sein Geld für den Aufrüst-Wahn auszugeben, weg. Ich würde zwar gern aktuelle Spiele zocken, aber 1. fehlt mir dafür die Zeit / der Wille und 2. das Geld. Die Reparatur des KFZ + HU + TÜV verschlingen Geld, was gut und gerne ein neuer PC hätte sein können (ist aber eben wichtiger).

Statt dessen zocke ich, wenn, nur noch Casual Games wie "World of Goo" oder emulierte Konsolen Spiele auf meinem anno2004er PC. Es gibt noch so viele Perlen, die ich bisher nicht gespielt habe, so dass ich die aktuellen Kracher zwar ganz nett finde, der Hype zum Glück an mir vorbei geht.  

/* edit:

und für Diablo 3 bete ich, dass es mit Min Details noch laufen wird   

*/


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

[x] Mir fehlt aktuell das Geld.

Da im kommenden Frühjahr ein neues Auto her muss, habe ich z. Zt. kein Geld übrig, meinen PC aufzurüsten. Zum Glück ist mein System soweit auf der Höhe der Zeit, so dass ich nächstes Jahr gut überstehen dürfte (zumal auch das Budget für neue Spiele etwas knapp werden wird... 
 )


----------



## BilliWillis (18. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Und wie bei PC Games üblich ist auch diese Frage Umfrage wieder unvollständig. Es fehlt: "Einen anderen PC" (z.B. Core i7)


----------



## Yougle (21. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Mein PC war vor 2 Jahren einer der Beste den es gab.. hat 1700€ gekostet und ist flüsterleise.. Der hat auch heute noch mit keinem Game Probleme.. Aber diese Mini-Notebooks find ich schon sehr geil.


----------



## Damaskus (22. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Mein im März 07 gekauftes System mit Core2Duo 1,8@2,9, 4 GB RAM und 8800 GTS (900€ insg mit VIsta etc.) reicht bisher problemlos (und ist fast unhörbar leise), daher derzeit nichts neues geplant. Spiele eh nur noch wenig, daher wird der nächste Desktop-PC wohl erst 2010 anstehen. Wenn die Preise weiterhin so billig sind für jeweils aktuelle Hardware, werde ich dann aber mit 600-700€ gut hinkommen. Da gab's früher nur die CPU + Mainboard dafür 
Mitte 2009 kommt erstmal ein "Office"-Notebook für 600€, da hier das alte doch schon etwas an seine Grenzen heutzutage stößt (und davon abgesehen öfter mal abstürzt, sehr störend beim arbeiten^^).
Derzeit fehlt mir auch teils die Übersicht, ungefähr eine Zusammenstellung eines aktuellen Systems okay, aber so genau weiss ich auch nicht mehr über aktuelle Trends bescheid (weisse bescheid, schätzelein?).
Die Zielgruppe von den Grafikkarten/Mainboard-Hersteller scheint tasächlicher der 14-17 jährige PC-Zocker zu sein, der sich ständig auf dem laufenden hält, wenn ich mir die X-Bezeichnungen/Abkürzungen so anschaue.


----------



## ZeroCool81LE (27. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Warum soll ich mich zwischen Systemen entscheiden die gleich gut oder schlechter sind als mein jetziges? Die Umfrage wäre sicherlich anders gestellt besser gewesen. Vor allem weil die Meisten ihre Rechner selber bauen und nicht so kaufen ....

Tip für bessere Fragestellung:
1.
Welche Komponente würdet ihr zu Weihnachten austauschen?

oder 

2.
Wieviel würdet ihr in neue Komponenten zu Weihnachten investieren wollen?

so in der Art wärs besser gewesen.


----------



## olstyle (28. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

Die Komplett-PC Möglichkeiten nennen sich bei Alternate auch PCGH-PC  .


----------



## Vordack (29. November 2008)

*AW: Angenommen, Sie möchten sich vor Weihnachten noch einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Für welches Modell würden Sie sich entscheiden?*

[X] Einen Commodore 64 mit ner Floppy 1541 und mit all den Spaß den ich damals mit den ganzen Games hatte


----------

